# Real rust in one hour for your props and sets



## kingwood asylum (Apr 5, 2011)

Brutal Rust is the real thing!

We pulled this furnace out of an 18th century warehouse in Midland, Texas. It took six professional wrestlers and a crane to rip the furnace out of the foundation and up through the old roof. Psych! It’s just Brutal Rust and a bad mofo prop from BrutalSFX.com. Guaranteed to rust any surface in one hour. 

http://brutalrust.com/wp-content/th.../2011/05/TheFurnaceSmall.jpg&h=190&w=292&zc=1


www.brutalrust.com 

Brutal rust is only one of many products made by Haunt Force.


----------

